# List of movies about piano



## hombre777

One of my favorite movie about music and piano is

Ray ( About Ray Charles )

What is your favorite piano or music movie ?

this is a list of movies about piano

http://www.filmaboutit.com/en/shop/topic/piano-39/


----------



## GreenMamba

Five Easy Pieces is on that list, and it's just about my favorite movie about anything, so that would be my choice.


----------



## Biwa

Some of my favorites are... 

Shine: Geoffrey Rush gives an excellent performance. Rachmaninov's 3rd piano concerto is used very effectively.
The Piano: A beautiful film set in New Zealand. It has a great cast, cinematography, and...music of course. 
De-lovely: An entertaining film on the life of Cole Porter with Kevin Klein. 
Mozart's Sister: A slow but elegant art film that gives a different perspective. 

Two older films that come to mind are "The Seventh Veil", and "Song of Love" with Katharine Hepburn as Clara Schumann.


----------



## breakup

A movie that is not directly about the piano, but should at least get an Honorable mention, "Brief Encounter" uses the Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2 as a sound track throughout the movie.


----------



## Cosmos

The Pianist, adapted from Wladyslaw Szpilman's memoir, about how he survived WWII and avoided the Nazis


----------



## MrTortoise

A fun movie that pulls back the curtain on piano competitions is 'The Competition' with Richard Dreyfuss and Amy Irving. It's been a while since I watched it, but I remember some pretty laughable scenes in the movie, so cliched they ring true. It's worth a view.


----------



## Musicophile

Pianomania: a film about a Steinway technician and how he deals with musicians from Lang Lang to Pierre Laurent Aimard:

http://oval.media/PIANOMANIA/en/

Highly recommended for piano nerds like me.


----------



## Guest

Avoid _Grand Piano_...campy beyond belief, although the premise was good. Conversely, _The Beat That My Heart Skipped_ was excellent.


----------



## Ivan Limanjaya

Die Klavierlehrerin / La pianiste

A french movie about a sexually troubled piano teacher. She fell in love with one of her student who was way younger than her, and later, out of jealousy, do some nasty things to people around him. Recommended if you are into movie about classical music world with some psycho touch in it. Starring the handsome french actor Benoit Magimel.


----------



## Ivan Limanjaya

Biwa said:


> Some of my favorites are...
> 
> Shine: Geoffrey Rush gives an excellent performance. Rachmaninov's 3rd piano concerto is used very effectively.
> The Piano: A beautiful film set in New Zealand. It has a great cast, cinematography, and...music of course.
> De-lovely: An entertaining film on the life of Cole Porter with Kevin Klein.
> Mozart's Sister: A slow but elegant art film that gives a different perspective.
> 
> Two older films that come to mind are "The Seventh Veil", and "Song of Love" with Katharine Hepburn as Clara Schumann.


I've watched 'The Piano' myself, it's very touching!


----------



## Ravndal

Musicophile said:


> Pianomania: a film about a Steinway technician and how he deals with musicians from Lang Lang to Pierre Laurent Aimard:
> 
> http://oval.media/PIANOMANIA/en/
> 
> Highly recommended for piano nerds like me.


Great movie. But god damn, Pierre Laurent Aimard was annoying, haha. "frage".


----------



## Guest

_The Mephisto Waltz_ starring Alan Alda. Released in 1971, I'm not sure it has aged well. Lots of piano playing, though.


----------



## worov

Autumn Sonata by Ingmar Bergman :


----------



## Pugg

Hugh Grant playing Chopin in : Impromptu:tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

That reminds me of a concert poster I saw many years ago. The poster read: "Vlado Perlemuter plays Chopin", underneath which someone had written "My money's on our Fred".


----------



## Yombie

The Legend of 1900
"A baby boy, discovered in 1900 on an ocean liner, grows into a musical prodigy, never setting foot on land. "


----------



## worov




----------

